# Marriage is over!



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi guys

It has taken me a few weeks to write this post.....i'm not sure why but it seemed really hard. 

My huband and i have decided to go our separate ways after only 3 years of marriage. To be honest i think my diagnosis and the subsequent failed IVF has really taken it's toll on us. We are both very unhappy and things have been bad for a while. I actually feel really positive about the split and have not regretted the decision once. 

I know it sounds really weird but i'm looking forward to being on my own for a while. I think i need to find out who i am again.....if that makes sense.....the diagnosis has changed who i am so much and what my hopes and dreams are. 

But there is one thing that i am really scared about.....not meeting anyone new....who will want to settle down with a girl who can't have children? I think anyone i really like will run for the hills!! And this gives me another worry....will i end up being really lonely when i am older...no kids or grandchildren. I am pretty sure my husband will go on and have children in the future. It's a bitter pill to swallow but i wish him every happiness for the future  

I have decided to return to counselling because i think i haven't really 'dealt' with the issues my diagnosis has given me.

So thats my news! I'm now on a scary new journey but hopefully it will be a positive and exciting journey too  I am feeling strong and hope that some day there will be a happy ending for me....fingers crossed hey?!

Luv
Florie x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

florie

You WILL meet someone new - look at all the girls in the same boat as you on these boards who have gone on to do just that. And you are still young    Take some time to be nice to yourself until you are ready to get back on the rollercoaster of relationships etc.

Big hugs to you

love from carole
xx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

(((((Florie)))))) you are so amazingly strong. Though this must be a blow, you sound as though you have got your head round it all. And I know without a shadow of a doubt that you will find someone. And this time there will be no surprises and anguish - it'll be all up front. You won't be old and lonely - with a heart like yours that is a 'no brainer' (!) But what you say about being on your own for a while - I think that's a good idea. Let the dust settle - and so you can emerge a new, stronger you. Life changes us - sometimes we can work through it with partners, sometimes not. The counselling is a good idea, too. And remember you can always come and talk things over with us.
Bernie xxx


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you guys....your kind words made me cry lol!!!   x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

WHEN you meet the right one (not if!), the issue of children won't be a problem because he will love you for you hun, not your fertility. AND noone says you can't have children do they, just that you'll need help to get there. Yoyu have been so strong making this decision and I wish you all the luck in the future.  

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Florie
so sorry to hear of your break up 
L x

(single and hoping to be a single mum first and then maybe find Mr RIght if he exists)


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Dear Florie, So very, very sorry to hear about your marriage break-up. It is a scary time and all sorts of negative thoughts about the future will go through your head.(especially in the middle of the night!) Counselling is a brilliant idea and a really positive step. Hope that is starting soon for you. Are your friends and family being supportive?

I am on marriage number two and have a 1 year old boy by DE. So please dont picture yourself as a lonely old woman with only a cat for company! You are so young and I can imagine children in your future if you make that one of your goals in life. There ARE men out there who will love YOU enough to go through a bit of extra effort to have kids. 

love from Bree x


----------

